# GTA4 Xbox Live Multiplayer - signup



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Right chaps,

I thoroughly enjoyed the game we had the other week and I want more!! yes, more! :lol:

We need to agree on a 'best day'/time' for everyone to be online, typically, after around 9pm is the best time for most i think, say a Fridayor saturday for the day?

I'm thinking to host a private party first , then decide on the game :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anytime after 9ish is usually ok with me. not played gta much, only 3 levels away from 55 prestige on cod 4 so i've been battering that.


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

As above anytime after 9ish probably before as well to be fair  username is monzablue16v


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

waiting till my exams finish first before i get live

or my mum wont be very happy that i will spend late nights playin the xbox


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

After 9 any weekday bar friday


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Yup after 9pm usually once the soaps and holby city are finished (the Wife...). 

Gamertag: HillmanImpster


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

& ME:thumb:


----------



## ado (Jul 16, 2006)

After 9 tomorrow?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry about tonight guys, i got kicked out "couldnt connect to one or more players" it kept saying.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Sounds interesting, let me know where and when. :driver:


----------



## Dom10 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm up for this, XBOX Live gamer tag - Demonic2S5

normally on in the evenings so hopefully can join in.


----------

